# names



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I look at all the pictures of your furbabies and I think they are all beautiful, just wondering why you chose the name.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

oOo! Good topic! I'll enjoy reading this.

Although I don't have my furbutt yet, I can explain her name!







Cinderella has been my favorite princess since before I can remember. I wanted to name my little girl after a princess because after all, she is going to be MY princess. Cinderella just seemed to fit and using Ella for short was another plus to the name. 








Whitney


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Good question! but I don't really know, I thought he looked like a Sparkey when I got him. He was full of spark.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> oOo! Good topic! I'll enjoy reading this.
> 
> Although I don't have my furbutt yet, I can explain her name!
> 
> ...


Cinderella is a beautiful name for a maltese. Good job picking the name









I just liked the name Chloe when I chose it. I saw it on a perfume bottle at my grandma's house. I had no idea it was such a popular name until I started joining forums and now I see that there are a LOT of yorkies and maltese named Chloe.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well being Puerto Rican......I always tend to name my pets a spanish name. I try to at least. My bird that past away his name was Rocky and that was not spanish at all. But pretty much any pets I had were spanish. My daughter and I had sat down trying to figure out a name for about 4 days prior to getting her. I was about 99% close to calling her Bella. But when my daughter said Chulita....it's like everything stopped and I was like OH MY GOD THAT IS HER NAME!!!! LOL










So of course here we are with Chulita another spanish name pronunced (Chu-Lee-Ta) which in spanish means. *LITTLE CUITE. * I loooooooooooove here name. I live in a area where there are NOT many spanish people at all. So of course I get the the what does that mean??? and after I explain it they really get a kick outta of. I like that nobody that I know that has a dog has the same name as MY CHULITA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got Kallie after I lost my first Maltese, Rosebud. I was looking at names on the Internet and saw this on a list: Kalika (Rosebud: Greek). So when I saw that, I knew that was THE name. I decided to call her Kallie but meant to spell it Kali but somehow it ended up spelled as Kallie... I'm not sure how that happened!









Catcher is named for the male lead in the movie "Down With Love". It is one of my favorite movies and the character was such a cute, ladies' man. I named Catcher that before I even saw him. He was described in the movie as a "_Ladies Man, Man's Man, Man About Town_".


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought Massimo was cute and semi original. It was "manly" enough for my husband and it was "foo-foo" enough for me. It means "the greatest" in Italian, at least that's what the baby name sites I've visited said. My brother has an Italian friend and he said it meant "great/grand" as in large in size. I thought that both meanings fit his personality..lol.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My girl was listed as "Knotty" on the papers at the shelter where she was rescued from . I understand it was due to her terrible mats and "knots".. her foster mom said she did respond but she didn't like the reminder and wanted to give her a more dignified name to go with her new life... but wanted something thatsounded similar, so called her "Nadia". ( like the Russian gymnist). I liked the name but seemed it didn't fit .. and I tend to add an "ie" or "y" to all my dogs names so though we sometimes call her Nadia.. we usually call her Naddie.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery came with his name. I thought about changing it, but couldn't come up with anything better.

He was the last of the 3 puppies to go and he only went because I took him. My sister decided to mate her malt once with the breeder taking the pick of the litter(the little girl) and my brother taking the other male (they named him Sir Maximillion).

Anyway, my sister has 6 children. One of which went to school with a boy (named Jeffery) that was shy and that everyone teased. He was kind of a loner and left out. She had a man who wanted to by the last little boy, but after talking to him on the phone a few times, she decided that in no way was she going to sell her puppy to him. Since the last little boy was "left out" with no home, they named him Jeffery after the little boy they knew in school. They called him "fray" for short.

I couldn't come up with a better name and they had already been calling him Jeffery. His full name is Little Man Jeffery.


----------



## lauraspuppy (Jan 24, 2006)

_*It's fun reading how all of our furbabies got their name and then looking at their pictures.









Well Princess is my daughter's baby. My daughter was having a hard time chossing a name. Everyone was giving her suggestions. She finally decided on Princess because she said that she(furbaby) was going to be her Princess, like my daughter is to us. 

Daisy is my furbaby...she was meant for a friend of ours but he left her at my house too long







She didn't have a name yet...I was looking at her and out of nowhere I said Daisy







. It fits her because she's so tiny and very delicate...even though she has the biggest attitude







!!!! * _


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> Good question! but I don't really know, I thought he looked like a Sparkey when I got him. He was full of spark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does look like a Sparkey. I thought that to myself when I saw you on the "other" forum.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky's registered name is Big Bucks, because when I decided I wanted a Maltese, my husband said that is what it was going to cost him.

Cheryl


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT topic!

My daughter named Sir Micro, when we first saw him, she said to me, "he's so small, almost like a micro pet" and we laughed... He was named! She added the Sir about a month later when she understood he is so special. So his full name is Sir Micro Speck... the "Speck" came from Pee Wee's Big Adventure. Sometimes she also calls him Micro Management, when she HAS to do something for him. Yes, Micro manages her very well.









Bella came to us with the name Elizabeth and we thought, "who names a dog Elizabeth?" Bella had always sounded so lovely to me and the little girl in the house Bella came from, her name is Isabella... so I thought Bella would understand her name sooner rather then later if it sounded familar to her... and I would bet money she had heard BELLA!!!!!!!! before. hehehee









Look forward to hearing about how other's named their lovies.

enJOY!
Melanie
Got a secret, wanta know? PM me.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> Well being Puerto Rican......I always tend to name my pets a spanish name. I try to at least. My bird that past away his name was Rocky and that was not spanish at all. But pretty much any pets I had were spanish. My daughter and I had sat down trying to figure out a name for about 4 days prior to getting her. I was about 99% close to calling her Bella. But when my daughter said Chulita....it's like everything stopped and I was like OH MY GOD THAT IS HER NAME!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chulita is a very good name. It's very appropriate



> Bucky's registered name is Big Bucks, because when I decided I wanted a Maltese, my husband said that is what it was going to cost him.
> 
> Cheryl[/B]


Very clever.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Good question! but I don't really know, I thought he looked like a Sparkey when I got him. He was full of spark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparkey looks full of "sparks" on this picture! Gotta love Sparkey - I've never seen him take a bad picture.









Bonnie is from several places - the spoiled little girl in Gone With The Wind, the song, "My Bonnie Lies Over the Ocean", and Bonnie is short for Bonita - means pretty in Spanish. But, I would've named her something else if Bonnie didn't fit. Just so happened that it did fit her perfectly!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> I look at all the pictures of your furbabies and I think they are all beautiful, just wondering why you chose the name.[/B]


Hi Matilda's Mommy. Hmmm, since you posed the question, I am also curious how you chose your cutie Matilda's name.

My breeder had asked me what I was thinking of calling our little guy and I told her I had no idea. She sent me info on his family to see if I liked any of their names and we checked her website. My husband saw one of his relatives is named "Scooter" and it sounded so cute plus I couldn't think of anything else at all. Automatically one day I added the "Pie" because it came naturally, I'm sure many of you remember Scooter Pie's, they are like Mallowmars but I don't think they make them anymore. The name also sounds like Cutie Pie or Sugar Pie, very cute and sweet!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

We got Chloe when she was 4. Her name up to that point was Judy........yah, Judy. How awful for a sweet baby huh? Anyway all they way home my daughter and I were tossing out names to see which one would fit. Bailey, Belle, Bella, Angel, I finally tossed out Chloe - and she said "that's it! That's the name!" From that moment on she ceased to be Judy (I'm sure she wasn't talked to that much anyway being a breeding dog in a very large scale breeding operation) so it took no time at all getting use to her new name.

Mary


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=169240
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I love reading how each of you picked the names. I was wondering how you chose Scooter Pie. Really different, but so cute. I chose the name Matilda because I was told one time that maltese were used in the victorian era by ladies that wanted a lap dog and also they could carry them and their long hair would keep their hands warm. I don't know if that is true but it sounded good to me. So I decided I wanted a old fashion name. I had heard a song called Waltzing Matilda, and liked it. I then wanted a middle name, my mom passed a way a few years ago, her name was Josephine, so Matilda Josephine is her name. My mom would have got a real laugh over my naming my furbaby after her. If I should ever get another malt I would get a boy and his name will be Milford.LOL. Can you see me at the vets office, Matilda and Milford called out. I love seeing people smile when they hear her name. Lifes to short ya gotta have a good laugh once in a while.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

We allowed our daughter in law to give our new pup his name. She had started this whole thing by leaving grandpup Brutus with us for a year while she finished her Ph.D in physical therapy in a steady stream of clinical rotations throught the country. We were prepared for whatever she chose. His father's name is Tiger's Eye. His mother is Stacy's Wild Rose. She put them together and came up with Tiger's Wild Samson, so his middle name would always be Wild--boy did she match him to a "T". Samson seemed appropriate when we first brought him home--all 1-1/4 pounds of him, most of it hair. 

Samsonsmom

Well heck, it's better than Prince Precious of Lucius.

Sammie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

This is fun! I had a post on this when I first joined here and now we have lots more new members it will be great to see how our furbabies got their names.

I had already picked Chloe out of the litter at 6 days and had already picked her name.
















I had two books of girls names (unusual and normal) and then I went through both books! and put my baby's name that I liked down on a piece of paper and then added my surname to see if it 'flowed'!









I came up with 3 names that I thought may sound good. They were, Daisy, Emma, and Chloe. Then for the next 2 days I went around all day saying them with our surname and decided on Chloe. Plus I wanted to be able to say her name in a two syllable sound i.e. Chlo-ee. This was needed in case I had to call her if she was a wee bit naughty!! - Yeah right !

So I then went back to the 'breeder' (back yard job here folks) and told the breeder that I wanted her to keep calling my new baby by her name even though she was only 6 days old, but I thought the sooner the better. And everytime I went over to the breeder (once a week) I would call Chloe by her name and soon she would come running up to me when I went over to see her










All the fur babies here are just adorable. When you see their siggy's, their names seem to fit them to a tee! 

A lot of people have told me that Chloe looks like a Chloe (what ever that means) LOL



Dede and Chloe from down under


~~I like my name too mommy thank you ~ Chloe









~You're welcome sweet pea ~ mommy


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, everyone has great ways of coming up with names. Some of you may remember that Riley was a gift from my husband and I had no idea he was really joining our family until he was here. My husband was calling him Moose, the neighbors, who were in on it were calling him Waltese ( Walt is my FIL and of course he's a maltese, don't ask, they are wierd, LOL ), my children were calling him Boo since he was white like a ghost. None of those names seemed appropriate to me.

I went to bed, took my little bundle of fur and started to relive the day. I know that getting the puppy of my dreams should have been the biggest news of the day but my mind kept going back to the news and that the soldiers at Ft Riley had their orders to deploy to Iraq cancelled. I wished with all my heart that my son was at Ft Riley, because I wanted him to stay on US soil. Finally, he started tickling me with the kisses and I said, "Riley, stop" and that's how he got his name. It sorta slipped out.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I love reading all the stories!

I had been looking for a little boy maltese to rescue for over a year. As soon as I had convinced my husband to get a dog, I started making lists of names I liked. I think I saw the name Wilson on a dog naming site. When we met Wilson, his name was Charlie- he didn't look like a Charlie and he didn't answer to it. So we started trying out some of the names we liked, I really liked Murphy, but my husband didn't. So we called him Wilson and he started responding to it right away. The name totally fits him! I also like it because it is a human name, but it's not that common-people always chuckle when I tell them his name.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley- (the dog in "You've Got Mail"-HUGE Meg Ryan fan..and like her and Tom Hanks together...)

Neyland- (the name of University of Tennessee's football stadium. (hubby is a HUGE UT fan!) It was my way of getting my husband to have ownership in the new pup so he would agree to a second!







)


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee was going to be Ella or Lola or Mea, actually she was Mea for a couple of days but it didnt work with her at all. My cousin was over to see her and I told her how I needed a different name and couldnt come up with one and then she suggested Kylie. I loved it and it worked with her- I felt like I needed a name with an "ee" sound at the end of it. I changed the spelling to Kylee because my middle name is "Lee" and it just happened to work with the name. 

I like for my animals (and maybe someday kids) to have different/ unique names. Kylee didnt really end up with a unique name so I was positive that my new puppy was going to get a unique name, even if everyone (except me) hated it. The new puppy was being called Buttons- bc he was cute as a button- but that wasnt going to fly when I got him so I started looking for some names. I was set on his name being Colby but my mom hated it so the search continued. I like celebrity's kids names bc they are definetly UNIQUE. So I researched on the internet and John Travolta's son's name is Jett and I was a little weary of it at first bc it was only one syllable and I didnt know if I would like that. But then I saw some sites (forums I guess) with real people whose kids had weird names and the one's whose names were Jett just sounded so darn cute and I liked the two "t"s at the end. It also looks cute when you write it down. The names ended up suiting him well since when I brought him home he just ran around like a little jett for the whole first day. The one syllable works, I guess you just get used to it. Sometimes I call him Jetty. The end.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Actually my husband picked Peechie, I did the spelling my way







The name kinda rymes with my yorkie CeCe who passed on, who we also loved dearly. I like the name Lola too. I call her that also, anyways she has a million nicknames


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I picked Tanner's name out of the phone book. Went thru the phone book and wrote down names I liked then thru the process of elimination, came up with Tanner. Here in South Carolina, "they" pronounce it "Tanna", nobody seems to use r's down here! Anyway, I've already started another list for my next little darlin', I like Lindy (I saw where someone else here had picked that name out, too) Ricky and Tommie. Years ago I had a toy poodle named Jamie and that has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Lord..

First was : Gella
Bruno
Romeo
The poor baby kept getting confused. Finally we picked Nemo, cause we loved that movie and that fish was sOOo cute!


The Best,
Andrea


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, I had been looking for a rescue puppy for a very long time last year. When I saw Snowball's picture on petfinder.com i totally fell in love with him. After I convinced my husband to let me get him, I told him I wanted to change his name - but my husband convinced me to wait until we had him for a few days. Well, he sure does love being outside, even in the northern mn winter! Snowball fits him so well, because he is so goofy!









Bev & Snowball


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It took me a week to name Boo.He loved to play Peek a Boo & started to come running everytime I would say Peek a Boo.Plus whenever he would have an accident my DH would say he made a boo-boo.I started callin him my little boo-boo baby & so without even actually picking out a name,he became Boo.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

What a fun topic!









Well, we were looking for a new puppy and couldn't decide what kind of puppy to get but we knew we wanted a small dog. We stumbled across our stinker butt through a friend of a friend whose Malt had got it on with her mother-in-law's Yorkie. Yes he's a mix but looks more Malt than anything. 

So my compromise with my hubby was that if we get a "girly" type pup then it has to at least be a male and we give him a strong manly name... we tossed around Butch, Spike, and Guinness and such which was so funny... but looking at his pics... we couldn't ignore the fact that he is such a "pretty boy" dog!!!







So we decided on Bailey cause he was of the Bailey Irish Cream color. Oh and after a month of having him home... we tacked on Luda for his middle name (short for Ludacris) cause of his CRAZY puppy moments







... so when he does wrong, I'm yelling out Bailey Luda... what have you done now!

He's such a goof but a cute cuddly crazy pup and we love him to pieces


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, Paris started out as my daughter's dog. We had her a week before my daughter decided on a name. Why she chose Paris, I don't know. And no, it's not because of Paris Hilton. lol Every time I walk in the door I call her "momma's big girl" (The fluff butt, not the daughter







)


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Deja is named for Deja vu ( the vague feeling that you have experienced something before). We had a little maltese (we think she may have been mixed with something else) many years ago. My husband had found her running terrified in the street. She has dirty, cold and afraid. He took her to a groomer and was surpirsed to find that she was white when he picked her up. He named her Mopsey and she stayed with us, and was loved by us, the rest of her life (we did try and find her owner). She crossed the rainbow ridge 7 years ago. My husband was so broken up by her passing that he said "no more dogs."

Then just before Christmas last year, a friend of mine told me about a flyer she saw in a store window about a maltese pup for sale. (I don't even know how the subject of dogs even came up). Well I kept thinking about that flyer, called the store (dog clothing and treats store), got the phone number and called. I told my husband that I wanted to go see the puppy....she was one of three pups born to a couple who were boyfriend and girlfriend and had breed their dogs sort of accidently on purpose. The puppies were raised in the house with lots of love. My husband said, "absolutely not", and I said in my stubbon way that going to see her would not hurt. I went, fell in love, took some picutres and sent them to him at work the next day.

He melted...the next thing I know he is sending me lists of names for her. None of the names sounded right until he heard someone on the radio talking about a deja vu experience and it just hit him that it was a perfect name. We ended up with our pup, Deja... the breeders had named her Marshmellow. We even had the "girlfriend" over for brunch with her daughter so that they could see what a good home they were getting for their darling little furbaby. 

Deja is now 7 months old and we are crazy in love with her. I feel like I have toddler more than a dog. My grandchildren adore her and ask if they can have a play date with Deja.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i love this topic, no matter how many times i hear how one got their name, it's always nice to read the stories again and again!!!







and secretly, i think we all enjoy telling them, lol !!!!









the buttercup is named after the Powerpuff Girl cartoon character, the butt-kicking one, no less.








that's a blurry screenshot of buttercup, on the right, slamming the fake buttercup into a wall. one epi had fake powerpuff girls and the "real" ones had to fight them off. anyway.
i always loved that cartoon, just because it really isnt written for kids. they just wont get it LOL. one epi was written in nothing but beatles' references, and it had me crying on the floor in hysterics. bubbles was being held hostage by the bad guys, and she's screaming "help!! i need somebody! HELP!!!" and as some random person walks by, she continues, "not just ANYBODY! HELP!"














one epi was written in iambic rhymes or something, and again, little kids wouldnt find it nearly as funny as a grownup might. 

buttercup is the butt kicking tomboy, "kick butts first, ask questions later" is her motto. and i thought i'd somehow end up with a little tomboy of a girl. which i did. and she is QUITE a buttercup, at that









"get me some sisters, blossom and bubbles, then we can have the entire crime-fighting trifecta!!!!!!" says my little girl...

there's a photo of MY buttercup dressed up as her namesake for halloween (heck, it may not have been anywhere near halloween, it could have been solely for my own amusement...) in my gallery, but i cant figure out how to post it here LOL. Halloween Buttercup Costume but here's a link?

ann marie and her powerpuff girl


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I love these stories, they are great. Unfortunately, mine is kinda boring! I had a hard time coming up with a name. All the names I liked, hubby didn't and all the names he liked, I didn't. Then it got so annoying I guess, that whenever I would ask his advice, he would just say...whatever, it's up to you, it's your dog. I think he just got his feelings hurt because I didn't like the names he chose,lol. Well, finally I decided on Tucker. I had seen it on an internet site of dog names and also I was reading a romance/mystery novel and the lead character's name was Tucker. (He was the type of man that women wished really existed, lol.) Well, I thought it was kind of unique, so I stuck with it. Turns out there's quite a few Tucker's out there afterall. Even a woman I work with has a jack russell named Tucker. A few people I know didn't like the name, but after all he is MY dog, so I really didn't care. Even the lady I got Tucker from...I don't think she really liked it that much either but who cares, lol.

I







my Tucker!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

When I got Bella at five months, her name was Riley. My mom and I talked about it on the way to pick her up and we decided that if she was playful, and spunky we would keep the name Riley, but if she was more of a drama queen we would change it to Bella. Well, Bella is the defintion of a drama queen. She hates the great outdoors, and she thinks toys are pillows, so Bella it is









Harley was originally my brothers baby, and he loves motorcycles, so he named her after his favorites. I really think that Harley is fitting for her though, he did a good job picking her name. She is hyper and always moving...never runs out of steam. I guess its appropriate that she's named after something meant to move.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a fun topic!!!







I had a month before I got my puppy to pick out a name. I think I was watching Dancing With The Stars and saw them doing the Tango. I thought what a cute name. I kept it in mind and looked online for other names, but none of them appealed to me. Once I saw my puppy, I knew that Tango fit him well!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy has her name because she looked like a little wind up toy to me.







Cosy got her name because when we hold her she cozies up to you. Her REAL name is Cosette Bunny Buns. LOL









My two yorkies are Trinket and Bebe.







Trinket was named after a trinket as she was so tiny when I got her..just a little trinket.







Bebe was 5 yrs old when I took her. Her name was the same as my 16 yr old daughter's so we slightly changed it to be Bebe...it sounds close to Libby.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

I love all the names, I got the name of Madeline just before I got her, I was looking on the internet and their was this standard poodle named Madeline and I thought I like that name, I was going to call her Trinity. I still like that name. I am probably getting a maltese puppy at the end of the year, another little girl I hope, I would like to think of a name to go with Madeline actually I have just been on some name sites trying to decide, but its a hard decision. I thought of Gracie, I like that, but I dont know, can anyone come up with any suggestions?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*<span style="color:#ff0000">Clark=our last name
Sassy=because she is just that
Velvet=her mom's name
Dancer=because she always danced on her 
back feet and her grandmother and great grandmother had the name "Dancer" 
in their name.

Thus: Clark's Sassy Velvet Dancer</span>*


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, Pacino is named after my son's favorite actor, Al Pacino. My son said that because the Maltese are supposed to be from the Isle of Malta in Italy why not name him an Italian name (of course I am 110% Italian!! LOL) so thus we have Pacino. He definitely has the attitude of Al, that's for sure!! I haven't seen anyone else with the name and it sorta fit so Pacino it was!!

Marie & (Don't call me Al!!) Pacino


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> I love these stories, they are great. Unfortunately, mine is kinda boring! I had a hard time coming up with a name. All the names I liked, hubby didn't and all the names he liked, I didn't. Then it got so annoying I guess, that whenever I would ask his advice, he would just say...whatever, it's up to you, it's your dog. I think he just got his feelings hurt because I didn't like the names he chose,lol. Well, finally I decided on Tucker. I had seen it on an internet site of dog names and also I was reading a romance/mystery novel and the lead character's name was Tucker. (He was the type of man that women wished really existed, lol.) Well, I thought it was kind of unique, so I stuck with it. Turns out there's quite a few Tucker's out there afterall. Even a woman I work with has a jack russell named Tucker. A few people I know didn't like the name, but after all he is MY dog, so I really didn't care. Even the lady I got Tucker from...I don't think she really liked it that much either but who cares, lol.
> 
> I
> 
> ...



My story is somewhat like yours, with a twist. Hubby and I had trouble agreeing on a name for our furball. We looked and looked for a name we both liked. Finally we decided on Tucker. Not a common name and surely no one we knew would have that name. We thought long and hard going back over all the family members, friends, sons friends, people we worked with, etc.

At work a few days later I was talking to a gal in the front office that was expecting a baby any day. She has a Yorkie and was telling me she wasn't sure how her Yorkie would handle a new baby. I asked her what names she had picked out for the baby and she said, "If's it a boy his name will be TUCKER"









I was a bit scared to tell her my dog's name was Tucker. You know how new mom's are? She asked me what we had named our puppy, I took a big gulp and said in a quiet voice, "Tucker". 

I waited a minute and looked for a reaction on her face. Suddenly she walked over to me, threw her arms around me, (was she gonna kill me for naming my dog her babies name?, YOU KNOW HOW EXPECTING MOM'S ARE)














and said, "Oh now sweet of you to name your puppy after my son!"









She went all over the building telling everyone that I had named my "sweet little puppy" after her baby. She told me later that she thought I knew she had picked out the name Tucker for her soon to be baby but I had no idea. Thank goodness it all worked out. Imagine how I would have felt if the whole building had thought "I" stole her babies name and used it for a "dog". You know how some people are, all dogs are just dogs to them. They forget Malts are NOT DOGS.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My story is very close to ConnieVa's. We had several names picked out as a family. I was really trying to find names associated with white things like: sugar, marshmallow, vanilla, etc. but none really sounded right so we had a list of a few names: chloe, jasmine (my fav.), sweetpea, & abbey. I let my daughter pick from the names & she picked Abbey.

THEN: after a couple of weeks my best friend says that's what I'm gonna name my baby if it's a girl!







"I thought you knew that" - Which I didn't! Ever since I've wanted to change Abbey's name but no one in the family would let me because she knew her name already. But to this day I feel really bad!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty..........his daddy is Winter Frost II
Dancing.......same as Sassy, he danced on his hind legs all the time.
Feathers.......when he danced, his hair looked like white feathers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, I got Snowy as a gift from my parents in June, 2004.
I think that it is obvious why did I name him Snowy.
I named him Snowy because of his coat's color -as white as snow-









I even have another dog -a 9 years old, poodle-. She has a unique name. Her name is









Yep!! "Melon" is her name  We named her that because when we first got her, her first nap was in a watermelon's box


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170340
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, because I found out that a lady at my work has a grandson named Tucker when I was showing off some pics of my Tucker. She said, well I guess my grandson has a dog name...and I said no my dog has a people name,lol. She thought it was cute though. I'm with you, you never know how people (even grandmothers,lol) are gonna react to you having a dog with the same name as their babies.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

My babies had to have a music influence(hubby's wishes)

Jude is named after Hey Jude - The Beatles song

Jools is named after Jools Holland - British Musician

Abbie is named after Abbey Road - The Beatles album. Although i insisted on different spelling, i thought "ie" was cuter.


I had been thinking about this subject & thought i would bump this thread as there are quite a few newbies.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Rottweilers - Daphne was named Daphne because on the way home with her I had heard that name on the radio and when I said Daphne to her she tilted her head really cute. My Dad named Bear. He said Bear looked like a Bear.

The Chihuahuas - Tinkerbell was my brothers dog (actually his girlfriends) and they named her. I kept the name because I thought they were going to come back after her. I shortened it to Tinky. Louie was named by my Breeder and myself. He looked like a Louie to me. He was from Las Vegas so we wanted something to do with that. so is full name is Gemstone Gamblin Louie.

The Maltese - Lacey was here first and we thought it would be neat to name her with one of the first letters from one of the other dogs (does that make sense) I also wanted a name that described her in a way. So We came up with Lacey. Lace is white and L goes with Louie. We kinda did the same with Daisy. D goes with Daphne as well.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

When I named Pocket, I had no intention of keeping him, as I wanted a girl for me. I've always said if they get a name, they don't leave, so I never name pups I'm going to sell. If a new owner gives them one, then that is their dog, and their name. But, he had other plans. He was such a tiny little one from the very beginning that I had to take over and help his mom with him when he started eating solid food. The more nights I stayed up with him, the more attached I got to him. I could put him in my pocket and carry him around. It took him until he was ten weeks old to get to a pound. When I put him in my pocket, he would come out like a rocket, so I started calling him Pocket Rocket, still not as a name so I wouldn't label him as mine. But, he won. So, now he has a name, and he also has a special place in my heart. His registered name will be Bella Pocket Rocket. I've started taking him to work with me, and my patients love him. I am seriously considering making him my primary therapy dog. He is three months old today, and he now weighs 1 1/3 pound. He will be getting his lab work/health testing in a few weeks, and if all goes well, I can start relaxing some. I have been up with him for the last eight weeks. Looks like as the mother of premature twins, I would have had my fill of sleepless nights, but I still can't sleep when I have pups here.
Pocket's sire is the one in my avitar, but Pocket looks more like a wind up toy with his cobby little body and baby doll face.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> When I named Pocket, I had no intention of keeping him, as I wanted a girl for me. I've always said if they get a name, they don't leave, so I never name pups I'm going to sell. If a new owner gives them one, then that is their dog, and their name. But, he had other plans. He was such a tiny little one from the very beginning that I had to take over and help his mom with him when he started eating solid food. The more nights I stayed up with him, the more attached I got to him. I could put him in my pocket and carry him around. It took him until he was ten weeks old to get to a pound. When I put him in my pocket, he would come out like a rocket, so I started calling him Pocket Rocket, still not as a name so I wouldn't label him as mine. But, he won. So, now he has a name, and he also has a special place in my heart. His registered name will be Bella Pocket Rocket. I've started taking him to work with me, and my patients love him. I am seriously considering making him my primary therapy dog. He is three months old today, and he now weighs 1 1/3 pound. He will be getting his lab work/health testing in a few weeks, and if all goes well, I can start relaxing some. I have been up with him for the last eight weeks. Looks like as the mother of premature twins, I would have had my fill of sleepless nights, but I still can't sleep when I have pups here.
> Pocket's sire is the one in my avitar, but Pocket looks more like a wind up toy with his cobby little body and baby doll face.[/B]


Awww! would luv to see a pic of Pocket.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well this is an interesting topic . I named all 3 of mine after literary figures , Princess Charlottes full name is Charlotte Bronte , Henry is Henry James , and Teddy is Theodore Lawrence . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

When Bonnie first got back in touch with me and told me she had two puppies she told me the smaller one's name is Ewok. I mentioned this to Brit and showed her a photo of him and she told me, "Nope he looks like a Wookie. Mr Wookie" AT LEAST AS I RECALL IT! hehehehe She may feel differently.







Oh but when I met him, I couldn't get Gizmo out of my mind! However my daughter HATES that movie, she doest not like the Grimlins one little bit so I couldn't name him Giz.

Now that he is home, he is more of a Giz then ever... he sounds JUST like Gizmo and is so funny like Gizmo. We call him Mr Wookie though or Wookster. Can't have Sara having nightmares.









I have so enjoyed reading about how all the cuties here got their names, thank you all for sharing your stories.

Melanie


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> When Bonnie first got back in touch with me and told me she had two puppies she told me the smaller one's name is Ewok. I mentioned this to Brit and showed her a photo of him and she told me, "Nope he looks like a Wookie. Mr Wookie" AT LEAST AS I RECALL IT! hehehehe She may feel differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe i think Abbie sounds like a little Gremlin too, my eldest son & i were talking about this the other day. I think the little squeakes & the minature barks sound like Gizmo also LOL


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

WHen I got my first Maltese my son wanted to name her. He has been a big Audrey Hepburn fan for years. He says she wass the most beautiful woman ever. So...we have the canine version of beautiful in our little Audrey. Then, we got our little boy. His father was named Slugger. Again, my son facotred into the name. He played baseball throughout life into college. Now, we have Strike. My brother-in-law says the next has to be Homer and Foul!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Wow, this has been a fun thread....loved reading everyones ideas and how your puppies names came about.

Well, of course when I found out I was getting a little boy, I immediately started a list of names that I liked, even names I didn't like. I wrote down just about anything that popped into my head. Then the day I was to pick him up, I narrowed it down to 2 names......Jagger and Cooper. When I first saw him I still wasn't sure what it was going to be, but after about a 1/2 hr with him, he was a Cooper to me. The name Cooper was the name of a little boy I used to babysit for when I was 11yrs old so it was kind of neat to use his name.

When I found out the 2nd time I would be getting a girl, I went through the same process. I had actually wanted to use the name Gabby, but at the time thats what our birds name was. For awhile there, I half contemplated changing the birds name...lol. After that I got stuck on the G's.......and Gracie just popped into my head and I knew that was going to be her name.....LOVE both my guys names, and they _look_ like their names, if that makes any sense.







</span>


----------

